# Trackpad



## Grunge (8. Juli 2019)

Hey Leute,

ich nutze ein MacBook für die Uni. Nun hätte ich gerne, dass ich per Trackpad oder so mit Stift schreiben kann, und es somit gleich in Word eingefügt werden kann. Auch Zeichnungen. Muss ja nicht Word sein, vielleicht gibts da geeignetere Programme ?!

Kann jemand dazu was empfehlen ich glaube, dass dieses Magic Trackpad von Apple nur das Mousepad ersetzt oder?

LG


----------



## Sprint (8. Juli 2019)

Zum Trackpad müßte ich jetzt auch keine Anwendung. Eine Möglichkeit wäre Astropad für iPad oder iPhone, das dann wie ein Grafiktablett funktioniert. 
Oder du kaufst dir gleich ein Grafiktablett. Da ist oftmals auch noch eine Grafiksoftware dabei. Da würde ich dir aber raten, gleich was vernünftiges zu nehmen. Wacom ist da echt top und auch schon ab ca. 60€ zu bekommen. Die günstigeren Noname sind für mich keine echte Alternative.


----------



## Grunge (9. Juli 2019)

Genau sowas suche ich, danke Sprint!


----------



## Sprint (9. Juli 2019)

Gern geschehen! Für was hast du dich entschieden, Astropad oder Tablett?


----------

